# Arnaque tél inédite



## Nouvoul (7 Juin 2022)

Bonjour,
Peut-être suis-je un peu en retard sur ce coup, mais j'aimerais savoir si certains d'entre vous ont été victimes de ce type de ce qui me semble être un nouveau genre d'arnaque téléphonique.
En début d'après-midi, appel sur ma ligne fixe: "bonjour, bzzz, j'ai une lettre pour vous (mes noms et prénoms) que j'ai trouvée dans ma boîte aux lettres, voulez vous que je vous la ramène ?"
Le numéro ne commençant pas par tous les 07 90 et autres exotiques, car celui-ci est le *06 58 37 61 36, *j'ai pensé que c'était un particulier de mon voisinage, les facteurs-trices ne sont pas infaillibles, donc je réponds:

"OK, j'habite près de M. Untel, au bout du chemin, vous connaissez M. Untel ?"
"Oui, je vois, je suis au bout du chemin, mais je ne peux pas venir, je vous rappelle dans moins d'une heure !"
Surpris qu'il soit si proche (200 m) et ne pouvant m'apporter la lettre, mais bon, il avait peut-être d'autres choses plus urgentes à faire...
J'ai attendu son coup de fil, évidemment pour rien.
Recherche de ce n° *06 58 37 61 36*, qui m'indique Martine Beulens, rue Colonie à Paris.
Tout ressemble à une mise à jour de fiches prospects pour contourner tous les numéros d'appels indésirables auxquels on ne répond plus jamais.
Avez-vous ce genre d'appels tortueux ?
En tout cas vous pouvez mettre ce n° dans "Malveillants"


----------



## Locke (7 Juin 2022)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Avez-vous ce genre d'appels tortueux ?


Non, car par défaut chez moi je ne réponds jamais à un n° de téléphone qui n'est pas dans mon répertoire. Si urgence il y a, la messagerie est là, mais comme c'est à 99,99 % une arnaque, il n'y a jamais de message. Je m'amuse à vérifier l'origine et à chaque fois, bingo, arnaque.


----------



## Nouvoul (7 Juin 2022)

Je fais à 99,99% pareil, mais si tu ne réponds jamais à ceux qui ne sont pas dans le répertoire, tu peux rater des appels (par exemple j'ai beaucoup de membres de ma famille, cousins, oncles, tantes, amis aussi qui ne sont pas dans le répertoire et dont je n'ai pas les numéros de tél), donc quelqu'un que tu connais qui t'appelle pour t'annoncer un décès, une naissance ou autre tu ne peux pas lui répondre, à moins d'avoir programmé 100 numéros dans ton répertoire; bref, le n° qui m'a appelé m'avait semblé "normal", puis le gars qui m'a parlé avait l'air du quartier, sont forts les escrocs !


----------



## Sly54 (7 Juin 2022)

Nouvoul a dit:


> sont forts les escrocs !


Ils sont peut-être forts, mais je ne vois pas (encore) l'escroquerie dans ton exemple…


----------



## Human-Fly (7 Juin 2022)

Sly54 a dit:


> Ils sont peut-être forts, mais je ne vois pas (encore) l'escroquerie dans ton exemple…





Nouvoul rectifiera si je me trompe, mais d'après ce que j'ai compris, Nouvoul suppose que son interlocuteur voulait vérifier la validité de son numéro de téléphone sur sa ligne fixe ainsi que celle de son adresse postale, à des fins de démarchages ultérieurs.
Mals au lieu d'utiliser un numéro commercial et de se présenter comme un démarcheur (si Nouvoul a vu juste), son interlocuteur s'est fait passer pour un voisin voulant lui remettre du courrier étant destiné à Nouvoul mals ayant été mal distribué par le facteur. Avec un numéro de téléphone en 06, comme si le démarcheur avait été un particulier. 
Le "voisin" (sans doute un faux voisin, donc), n'est jamais venu chez Nouvoul et n'a jamais remis de courrier à Nouvoul.

Mais comme Nouvoul a décroché, les potentiels démarcheurs savent que son numéro de téléphone fixe est valide, son adresse postale aussi, et Nouvoul pourra se faire démarcher par différentes sociétés via sa boîte aux lettres postale ou son numéro de téléphone fixe.


Sous réserve que Nouvoul ait vu juste et que j'aie moi-même tout compris, ce tout dernier point n'étant pas garanti ! 


PS : à mon humble avis, le terme "arnaque" me semble excessif dans ce cas.
J'aurais plus volontiers parlé de méthodes commerciales douteuses.

Enfin, je crois...


----------



## Locke (8 Juin 2022)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Je fais à 99,99% pareil, mais si tu ne réponds jamais à ceux qui ne sont pas dans le répertoire, tu peux rater des appels (par exemple j'ai beaucoup de membres de ma famille, cousins, oncles, tantes, amis aussi qui ne sont pas dans le répertoire et dont je n'ai pas les numéros de tél), donc quelqu'un que tu connais qui t'appelle pour t'annoncer un décès, une naissance ou autre tu ne peux pas lui répondre, à moins d'avoir programmé 100 numéros dans ton répertoire


Et le répondeur il sert à quoi ? Si les gens, famille ou pas ne veulent pas laisser de message, ce n'est pas mon problème. Le mien est de me préserver.


Nouvoul a dit:


> bref, le n° qui m'a appelé m'avait semblé "normal"


Si un n° n'est pas dans son répertoire, pour moi il n'est pas normal, même s'il commence par le n° indicatif de sa région.


Nouvoul a dit:


> puis le gars qui m'a parlé avait l'air du quartier, sont forts les escrocs !


Tous les moyens sont bons pour tenter de te convaincre. Dans un domaine légèrement différent, j'en veux pour preuve le passage lundi d'un _petit con de_ démarcheur qui voulait absolument contrôler ma consommation d'électricité ! Aux questions _"ou est votre badge et qui représentez-vous"_, la réponse fut _"je l'ai oublié, mais il faut que je fasse un contrôle"_. Ben voyons, c'est normal n'est-ce pas ?


----------



## love_leeloo (8 Juin 2022)

je fais exactement comme Locke.
si le n° est dans mon répertoire, je réponds, sinon, non.
j'attends le message du répondeur.
s'il y en a pas, tant pis, c'est que soit c'était une connerie, soit pas urgent.


----------



## Sly54 (8 Juin 2022)

Human-Fly a dit:


> PS : à mon humble avis, le terme "arnaque" me semble excessif dans ce cas.
> J'aurais plus volontiers parlé de méthodes commerciales douteuses.


Ca me va bien


----------



## Nouvoul (8 Juin 2022)

Human-Fly a bien reformulé ma pensée; quant au répondeur, il était en fonction, et c'est bien parce que j'ai écouté le message que j'ai rappelé (on ne sait jamais, la lettre mal distribuée était peut-être importante !).
Bonne journée à vous


----------



## patlek (8 Juin 2022)

Moi, je répond a tout le monde, pour pas laisser passer d'opportunités...

"Allo... bonjour monsieur.... je suis la secrétaire de madame Harnak.... et elle m' a chargé de vous dire qu' elle a une trés bonne nouvelle a vous annoncer!!...'

Des opportunités que je peux pas laisser passer!!!!

rrrrhhooooouuuuuuuuuuuu rrrrrrrhhhooouuuuuu


----------



## Powerdom (9 Juin 2022)

Locke a dit:


> Non, car par défaut chez moi je ne réponds jamais à un n° de téléphone qui n'est pas dans mon répertoire. Si urgence il y a, la messagerie est là, mais comme c'est à 99,99 % une arnaque, il n'y a jamais de message. Je m'amuse à vérifier l'origine et à chaque fois, bingo, arnaque.


c'est exactement ce que je fais. Par contre je ne m'amuse pas a chercher le numéro...


----------



## love_leeloo (9 Juin 2022)

moi non plus je ne cherche pas le n°. l'appli Orange Téléphone est super pour t'indiquer un appel malveillant.


----------



## nicomarcos (9 Juin 2022)

Nouvoul a dit:


> "Oui, je vois, je suis au bout du chemin


Et pourquoi tu n'as pas proposé de venir chercher la lettre ?


----------



## Nouvoul (9 Juin 2022)

@nicomarcos: C'est quand je lui ai dit que j'allais à sa rencontre qu'il m'a dit ne pas pouvoir et qu'il me rappellerait dans une heure.
@love_leelo: J'ai l'appli Orange, encore faut-il que ce n° ait été inscrit sur ma liste, de plus c'était sur ma ligne fixe et non iPhone.
On peut clore le sujet, de toute manière je n'ai plus eu de nouvelles.


----------



## jmquidet (9 Juin 2022)

Le problème lié au refus des numéros hors liste de contacts, c’est le VRAI livreur (jamais le même d'ailleurs), qui vient livrer un VRAI colis, et qui va donc le déposer à 3 km au point retrait qui l’arrange bien (dans un bistrot ?…) parce que vous n’avez pas répondu à son appel. Il voulait juste savoir si vous étiez chez vous...


----------



## Nouvoul (9 Juin 2022)

Toutafé ! Par exemple livraison de granulés pellets avec camion souffleur, le livreur appelle pour prévenir de son arrivée, n° inconnu, je ne réponds pas ? Pas de chauffage ! Bon, en général il laisse un message sur le répondeur iPhone, mais qu'est-ce qu'on est emm... par tous ces appels de démarchage ou arnaques potentielles    Sans compter les spams mail...


----------



## touba (9 Juin 2022)

Le plus simple c'est de répondre à tout le monde, et si l'interlocuteur t'emmerde tu raccroches.


----------



## Locke (9 Juin 2022)

touba a dit:


> Le plus simple c'est de répondre à tout le monde, et si l'interlocuteur t'emmerde tu raccroches.


Tu fais ce que tu veux, mais avec les numéros surtaxés j'aimerais bien voir ta facture à la fin du mois !


----------



## touba (9 Juin 2022)

Désolé je suis peut être un peu à l'ouest mais on paye quand on reçoit l'appel ?


----------



## Locke (9 Juin 2022)

touba a dit:


> Désolé je suis peut être un peu à l'ouest mais on paye quand on reçoit l'appel ?


Avec un numéro surtaxé, dès l'instant ou tu décroches, le compteur tourne.


----------



## touba (9 Juin 2022)

Pour celui qui appelle pas pour celui qui reçoit l'appel non ?
Depuis quand on paye quand on reçoit un appel en France ?


----------



## Human-Fly (9 Juin 2022)

touba a dit:


> Pour celui qui appelle pas pour celui qui reçoit l'appel non ?
> Depuis quand on paye quand on reçoit un appel en France ?




Sauf erreur de ma part, c'est depuis la merveilleuse invention de numéros surtaxés qui, non seulement peuvent parfois te faire payer un bras quand tu appelles mais qui, ô miracle, te font payer le même tarif quand tu décroches.
Dans un classique schéma old school, tu te dis en décrochant que ton correspondant va tout payer et... C'est là que tu entends une voix, généralement féminine, jeune, et aimable, qui te dit un truc du style : "Bonjour, vous allez être mis en relation avec le (numéro machin)..." 
Et là, les premières fois, je me suis fait avoir, d'autant plus que des massages de ce style peuvent te rediriger vers l'un de tes contacts (parent proche qui appelle depuis sa voiture (ça m'est déjà arrivé).
Maintenant, je me méfie comme la peste de ces boîtes vocales qui mettent en relation deux numéros.
Et si les voix se mettent à ressembler de plus en plus à des voix de sirènes, je vais finir par faire comme Ulysse : demander à des personnes de  confiance de m'attacher au mat d'un voilier, en leur demandant de se boucher les oreilles avec de la cire et de ne pas céder à mes cris de détresse tant que la zone dangereuse ne sera pas dépassée pour de bon...


----------



## touba (10 Juin 2022)

Je vois, mais là on est plus dans le contexte de l'appel qui coûte lorsqu'on décroche, il coûte parce que l'appel est transféré.
Dans ce cas de figure on a quand même plus de chance de s'apercevoir qu'on est en train de se faire avoir.


----------



## patlek (10 Juin 2022)

Locke a dit:


> Avec un numéro surtaxé, dès l'instant ou tu décroches, le compteur tourne.



Moi, je ne connais pas de numéro ou , si tu réponds , tu payes.

Il y a le PCV (si ça existe encore), mais avant n dois te demander d' accepter ou de refuser.


----------



## Oizo (10 Juin 2022)

Locke a dit:


> Avec un numéro surtaxé, dès l'instant ou tu décroches, le compteur tourne.



Non c'est totalement faux. Un appel entrant, que ce soit d'un numéro surtaxé ou d'un numéro situé à l'étranger, n'est *en aucun cas payant *quand on est situé en France ou en Europe.

C'est indiqué dans les conditions générales de votre opérateur si vous voulez une source fiable.

Pour Orange par exemple, ils indiquent les tarifs suivants pour les appels entrants, peu importe de quel numéro il provient :
Europe/DOM/Suisse/Andorre : Gratuit
Zone Maghreb/Turquie/USA/Canada : 0,55 €/min
Reste du monde : 1,40 €/min
Bateaux et avions : 2,10 €/min

L'arnaque consiste à recevoir un appel d'un numéro surtaxé en laissant sonner qu'une fois, engendrant un appel manqué qui incite ceux qui n'y prêtent pas attention à rappeler,


----------



## Oizo (10 Juin 2022)

Human-Fly a dit:


> C'est là que tu entends une voix, généralement féminine, jeune, et aimable, qui te dit un truc du style : "Bonjour, vous allez être mis en relation avec le (numéro machin)..."
> Et là, les premières fois, je me suis fait avoir, d'autant plus que des massages de ce style peuvent te rediriger vers l'un de tes contacts (parent proche qui appelle depuis sa voiture (ça m'est déjà arrivé).



Oui le classique de l'appel en masse et qui mets en attente le correspondant en attendant d'avoir un opérateur de dispo, mais il n'y a aucune facturation pour toi qui reçoit l'appel.


----------



## Toum'aï (10 Juin 2022)

Oizo a dit:


> Oui le classique de l'appel en masse et qui mets en attente le correspondant en attendant d'avoir un opérateur de dispo, mais il n'y a aucune facturation pour toi qui reçoit l'appel.


1- si on ne décroche pas avant 6 sonneries, ça stoppe.
2- si on décroche sans rien dire, la plupart du temps, ça raccroche.
3- si on dit "allo", un robot enclenche la mise en relation avec l'appelant.


----------



## patlek (10 Juin 2022)

Il y a aussi les coups de fil ou tu décroches, c' est le silence , tu attends un peu, et une voix féminine te dis "...Goodbye!"

Comme ça!!! , elle te quitte sans aucune explication!!!!


----------



## touba (10 Juin 2022)

patlek a dit:


> Comme ça!!! , elle te quitte sans aucune explication!!!!


ça doit être Sophie, mon ex.


----------



## patlek (10 Juin 2022)

Du coup, c' est mon ex aussi.


----------



## Anthony (10 Juin 2022)

À toutes fins utiles, même si je sais que ce mot est honni en terrasse, je rappelle l’existence de ça : 









						Orange Téléphone bloque automatiquement les spams et appels malveillants
					

L'application Orange Téléphone continue d'améliorer sa capacité à bloquer les appels de démarchage voire de possibles arnaques au téléphone. Il faut souligner qu'elle n'est pas réservée aux clients de l'opérateur historique, tout le monde peut l'utiliser, elle s'appuie sur une fonction standard...




					www.igen.fr
				




Cela fait bien longtemps que je n’ai pas reçu un appel malveillant. (Et puis pour le démarchage classique, inscrivez-vous à Bloctel, vraiment.)


----------



## Human-Fly (10 Juin 2022)

Anthony a dit:


> À toutes fins utiles, même si je sais que ce mot est honni en terrasse, je rappelle l’existence de ça :
> 
> 
> 
> ...




J'utilise l'équivalent sur mon smartphone sous Android (abonnement Orange).
Très efficace effectivement, les appels sont par exemple signalés comme malveillant ou comme étant du démarchage, avec un pourcentage de probabilité. 
Par exemple, 84% de chance que ce soit du démarchage, ou 92% de chances que ce soit malveillant.

Mais Nouvoul, lui, a reçu un appel douteux sur son fixe.
Et je ne sais pas du tout s'il existe des systèmes de filtrage analogue pour un fixe...


----------



## Nouvoul (10 Juin 2022)

Pour le fixe, nous avons Bloctel depuis des mois, pas très efficace étant donné que les numéros n'arrêtent pas de changer.
Sur iPhone j'ai l'appli Orange Téléphone, le problème est un peu le même, et de plus quand on reçoit un appel non identifié (en général des 09 7x xx xx xx) c'et pas évident de copier-coller dans la liste des malveillants.
Les escrocs ont toujours une longueur d'avance.


----------



## Human-Fly (10 Juin 2022)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Pour le fixe, nous avons Bloctel depuis des mois, pas très efficace étant donné que les numéros n'arrêtent pas de changer.
> Sur iPhone j'ai l'appli Orange Téléphone, le problème est un peu le même, et de plus quand on reçoit un appel non identifié (en général des 09 7x xx xx xx) c'et pas évident de copier-coller dans la liste des malveillants.
> Les escrocs ont toujours une longueur d'avance.



OK.


----------



## Powerdom (11 Juin 2022)

Ah ? Je n'ai jamais payé pour des appels reçus. Par contre ici je pense que des malandrins souhaitaient vérifier que notre ami Mouvoul était chez lui ou absent. En cas d'absence...


----------



## nicomarcos (11 Juin 2022)

Nouvoul a dit:


> c'et pas évident de copier-coller dans la liste des malveillants.


Dans appels récents tu tapes sur "infos" dans le numéro concerné puis identifier le numéro et là tu te retrouve dans
l'appli Orange Téléphone et tu le classe comme tu veux.
Pas besoin de copier-coller !


----------



## love_leeloo (11 Juin 2022)

L’appli orange le détecte pendant l’appel
je vois tout de suite qu’il est malveillant


----------



## nicomarcos (11 Juin 2022)

Oui moi aussi mais je fais ça pour donner un avis de plus


----------



## Nouvoul (11 Juin 2022)

Merci! J'attends impatiemment le prochain appel et j'essaierai (je crois pourtant avoir déjà fait cette manip' mais je n'ai pas vu l'option qui enverrait direct sur l'appli Orange Tél). Je te dirai us tard, le week-end on est moins harcelés par ces


----------



## Sly54 (11 Juin 2022)

Nouvoul a dit:


> J'attends impatiemment le prochain appel


Poste ton 06 ici


----------



## papadben (30 Juillet 2022)

J'adore ce genre d'appel et je suis très urbain: je demande des nouvelles de la famille, si le temps est beau ou quand arrivent les vacances...
L'emmerdeur(se) raccroche ...


----------



## nicomarcos (30 Juillet 2022)

Perso je ne réponds plus sur le fixe. J’ai mis un petit message sympa : ¨bonjour
vous êtes bien chez xxxx, si on se connaît 
appelez moi sur mon portable sinon laissez moi un message et les démarcheurs vous pouvez raccrocher¨.  
Mais alors depuis tranquille !


----------

